# Any old PS3 games for sale



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone got any old games for sale ?

The prices out here are mad, fifa 10 is 80 euros, dirt 2 is 75 !!

Anyone wanna sell and post me any old games ?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Try the Personal Sales section


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

johninspain said:


> Anyone got any old games for sale ?
> 
> The prices out here are mad, fifa 10 is 80 euros, dirt 2 is 75 !!
> 
> Anyone wanna sell and post me any old games ?


John,

Why not go onto Ebay.co.uk and get your stuff from there.

Most UK sellers are more than happy to ship to spain :thumb:


----------

